# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi >  Rodini letci, brosure i ostali edukativni i promo materijali

## Mukica

malo smo apdejtali s najnovijim verzijama, to jos nije sve, ali sve ce biti uskor
u pdf formatu mozete ih pronaci i na portalu - kliknite na RODINI LETCI I BROŠURE

pojedinacno, ovako, da vidte sto sve "nudimo":

Dojenje i zaštita dojenja:
        

Trudnoća i porod:
    

Platnene pelene:
    

Autosjedalice:
 

Ostalo:

----------

